# Moving to Oakville, Toronto



## Jo P (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
Can anyone give me any information on what it is like to live in Oakville? We are are planning to move there from the UK at the end of May with our young family. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Black Tie (Feb 8, 2009)

*Oakville Is Cool*

Oakville is beautifull. A vibrant and impressive community within the Greater Toronto Area (GTA), the Town of Oakville is a beautiful lakeside town with a strong heritage. Founded in 1857, this striking town has become one of the most coveted residential and business centres in Ontario, and for good reasons.

Welcome to the Town of Oakville, Ontario, Canada




Jo P said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone give me any information on what it is like to live in Oakville? We are are planning to move there from the UK at the end of May with our young family. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoTyler (Mar 13, 2009)

*Us 2!*



Jo P said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone give me any information on what it is like to live in Oakville? We are are planning to move there from the UK at the end of May with our young family. Thanks in advance.


Hi Jo P
How are you getting on with your move? I've only just registered to use this site and we're looking at Oakville too, but not for 2 years yet. Would be really good to hear from you and learn of your experience of moving, visa process etc. We're just about to start it!
Jo


----------



## Jo P (Dec 11, 2008)

JoTyler said:


> Hi Jo P
> How are you getting on with your move? I've only just registered to use this site and we're looking at Oakville too, but not for 2 years yet. Would be really good to hear from you and learn of your experience of moving, visa process etc. We're just about to start it!
> Jo


Hi Jo,
The company my husband works for is sorting our visas so it's all been very straightforward really. Had several removal companies around and was quite shocked to hear that a container will take 6 weeks to arrive at our home address in Oakville once leaving our home in the UK. It's going to take alot of organising!


----------



## JoTyler (Mar 13, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Hi Jo,
> The company my husband works for is sorting our visas so it's all been very straightforward really. Had several removal companies around and was quite shocked to hear that a container will take 6 weeks to arrive at our home address in Oakville once leaving our home in the UK. It's going to take alot of organising!



Hi,
Is this a relocation through work or has your husband found work himself? We're hoping to find the work first but been told Canadian employers don't often take on staff without a permit to work. Lucky we're some way off being ready! Spending the time well doing my research. Preparing myself for the cold!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Oakville is a very nice town to the west of Toronto on the rail line/major highway to Toronto. It is one of the highest income locations in Canada consequently much of its housing is upper-scale. Oakville which is village like. has good restaurants/pubs/shopping, a yacht club and is generally very attractive. It has a light commercial base located away from the village. Good schooling at all levels. All in all a good place to live.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 11, 2008)

JoTyler said:


> Hi,
> Is this a relocation through work or has your husband found work himself? We're hoping to find the work first but been told Canadian employers don't often take on staff without a permit to work. Lucky we're some way off being ready! Spending the time well doing my research. Preparing myself for the cold!


My husband found work himself. It was a case of being somewhere at the right time. Went out about 3 weeks ago and with a wind chill we had a daytime temperature of -24! But at least it was sunny! Good luck with all your planning.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Is this a relocation through work or has your husband found work himself? We're hoping to find the work first but been told Canadian employers don't often take on staff without a permit to work. Lucky we're some way off being ready! Spending the time well doing my research. Preparing myself for the cold![/QUOTE]


----------

